# rocks for my tank



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

hey guys i want alot of caves and stuff for my fish but can't afford to do it all in live rock so what are good types of rock to use in a saltwater tank?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I suggest you purchase 75% dry rock and 25% live rock. I order my dry rock from Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock.

I like both the Fiji and Key Largo dry rock. You can see what it looks like in my 180 thread:
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------

